
How I left London to travel, live, and work from a DIY converted Land Rover - tiberiade
http://www.businessinsider.com/i-live-and-work-in-my-car-heres-how-2018-5
======
ColinWright
Tired of being falsely accused of running an Ad blocker, I ended up reading
this in lynx.

Partially a challenge, but genuinely a refreshing change from all the
graphics, ads, layout glitches, _etc._

I know many sites make their revenue from ads, which is actually why I _don
't_ run an ad blocker. If their content is worth reading, I'll let the ads
display. But having an undismissable pop-over falsely accusing me of running
one means I'll either not read the content, or find some other way.

It's a dilemma for content providers, I know. What I _don 't_ know is how to
fix it.

~~~
anoncoward111
What I don't understand is why not just provide quality text content and run
native ads with a contact me section for monetization and opt-in marketing?

How I Quit My Job and Lived In My Range Rover Selling Software and Consulting

[body text here]

"and by the way, did you know that Range Rover is offering a 25% discount in
financing rates through my affiliate link? please click here if your're
interested or contact me for more info

[more body text here about life in the Range Rover and selling consulting
services]

"thanks guys! please feel free to email if you are bored and want to chit chat
about anything cool and unique."

Why did the web deviate from this format? Partly because of design by
committee, partly because its easier to sell wholesale data to some shitty ad
company rather than actually forge real relationships

